# Craftsman Riding Mower will not go forward.



## Long48 (Nov 11, 2021)

Craftsman Lawn Tractor Model No. 247.288852,46 inch, 21 HP, Variation Speed
My riding mower will not go forward after the shift lever is on the forward position.
It will go forward if you wiggle the shift lever back and forth several times. 
Any help with this matter would be appreciated.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Is it hard to get that lever in the forward position or really easy?


----------



## Long48 (Nov 11, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> Is it hard to get that lever in the forward position or really easy?


It's easy no problem.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

The belt tensioner could be sticking and not allowing the drive belt to fully tighten, remove the cutter deck and check the linkages under the chassis.

Drive belt may be stretched.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

You could always mow in reverse.....lol


----------



## Long48 (Nov 11, 2021)

FredM said:


> The belt tensioner could be sticking and not allowing the drive belt to fully tighten, remove the cutter deck and check the linkages under the chassis.
> 
> Drive belt may be stretched.


I have the Operator's Manual parts list of the riding mower. However, I was unable to locate the belt tensioner. It may be listed under a different name. You are correct.The belt sounds like it's loose when I engage the forward shift lever. I just replaced all the belts because I thought that was the problem.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Did you fit the drive belt as originally fitted?, does your manual show the belt layout?.


----------



## Long48 (Nov 11, 2021)

Yes, my manual does show the belt layout. I think it's on correctly.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

You have 2 drive belts, the engine to idler belt and the variation belt, have you checked the variation belt for wear?, there could be an adjustment torx head screw at the back of the transmission that adjusts the speed, screw this in a little at a time, to much and the rider will move off in neutral.


----------



## Long48 (Nov 11, 2021)

FredM said:


> You have 2 drive belts, the engine to idler belt and the variation belt, have you checked the variation belt for wear?, there could be an adjustment torx head screw at the back of the transmission that adjusts the speed, screw this in a little at a time, to much and the rider will move off in neutral.


I have replaced all the belts. However, I need to look for that torx head at the back of the transmission that adjusts the speed. Do you know of a more in-depth manual other than the operator's manual that I have? My manual has limited information.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

https://www.ifixit.com/Answers/View/434213/Craftsman+Lawn+Tractor:+How+do+I+replace+the+Transaxle+Variation+Belt



Scroll right towards the bottom of this site until you come to some photos of the tranny, click on the second photo and this will show you the adjusting screw, if you can't open the site, mention this and I will try and paste the photos for you.


----------



## Long48 (Nov 11, 2021)

FredM said:


> https://www.ifixit.com/Answers/View/434213/Craftsman+Lawn+Tractor:+How+do+I+replace+the+Transaxle+Variation+Belt
> 
> 
> 
> Scroll right towards the bottom of this site until you come to some photos of the tranny, click on the second photo and this will show you the adjusting screw, if you can't open the site, mention this and I will try and paste the photos for you.


Thank you very much for your help.The photos are great. I will try this ASAP.


----------

